# High traffic



## lalatte (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi ,

i & my team have difficulties on troubleshoot HIGH TRAFFIC on our networking, we done check all the hardware switch , server etc.. also vendor of our company cannot resolve this kind of issue. 

we suspect the high traffic came from end user virus, my question is, did the virus infected and spread all over our network influencing the network traffic?

the traffic fluctuating sometimes. we done formatting the PC and undo shut the port, but seems like the issue remain the same.. Please share your exp & do advice me in advance.. TQ


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Is your switching hardware managed or unmanaged? If it's managed, you should be able to monitor traffic by port to see if it's a single source or spread throughout your network.

Installing monitoring software (such as Nagios or Cactus) may help in locating the source as well.


----------



## lalatte (Sep 9, 2014)

yah, im using managed network.. will try out the software u mentioned, THANKS a lot this community superbly helpful !:rofl:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

It would also be helpful to see how your network topology is designed. If you are cascading switches off of switches you can end up with very poor performance.


----------

